# Too much calcium carbonate?



## MondayMorning (Mar 7, 2009)

ok, so i've been dealing with severe stomach aches and bloating this whole day. i had to call off my original plans. no nausea, no D, just really bad pain and bloating.anyway, i thought it must have been my IBS acting up or because i ate beef the other night.then i thought about the calcium i've been taking recently as per linda's advice. i took two tablets of elemental calcium which is equal to 3,000mgs of calcium carbonate. each tablet is 600mgs of elemental calcium. i also took a multi-vitamin, but that contains barely any calcium. i took some codeine to ease the pain even though i didn't want to, despite this, the pain comes and goes every 20 minutes or so.could this be the cause? i've been drinking more water because if thought that helps the stomach to get rid of the calcium.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Monday you might want to post question this on Linda's Calcium thread.. you have a much better chance for Linda to see it there. And she is our resident Calcium "guru".


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

MondayMorning said:


> ok, so i've been dealing with severe stomach aches and bloating this whole day. i had to call off my original plans. no nausea, no D, just really bad pain and bloating.anyway, i thought it must have been my IBS acting up or because i ate beef the other night.then i thought about the calcium i've been taking recently as per linda's advice. i took two tablets of elemental calcium which is equal to 3,000mgs of calcium carbonate. each tablet is 600mgs of elemental calcium. i also took a multi-vitamin, but that contains barely any calcium. i took some codeine to ease the pain even though i didn't want to, despite this, the pain comes and goes every 20 minutes or so.could this be the cause? i've been drinking more water because if thought that helps the stomach to get rid of the calcium.


Well one thing you are doing is taking a multi vitamin and vitamin A E C and any magnesium in them can cause stomach upset and diarrhea. You need to stop the vitamin. fo not take two tablets of calcium at once I don't know if you ment that is what you did. Water will help flus the kidneys to get rid of excess calcium but two a day or even three a day should. Not be too much if your thyroid is working normally.Linda


----------



## MondayMorning (Mar 7, 2009)

ok, thanks i'll try and reduce the calcium tablets.


----------

